# Drooling,sticking tongue out... What is going on?!



## wookie3

My little girl is 4 months old. 

Last few weeks she's started drooling loads! And now in the last 2 days she keeps sticking her tongue out and making a noise?! 

What does this mean? Am I being one of those irrational, mentalist mothers that worry over nothing?! Or is something wrong?


----------



## lhancock90

Teething :)


----------



## socitycourty

yes teething, my LO is doing the same


----------



## ElmaWG

Yep. She is probably feeling the incoming tooth with her tongue.


----------



## wookie3

Oh thanks ladies, for a minute I thought she was having some adverse effect to her jabs yesterday. Phew!! 

I didn't know babies teethed now?! I always assumed it was much later?! X


----------



## lhancock90

They can be born with teeth :)


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Teething teething teething! Emily got her first two teeth at three months old, i was completely shocked when my mum advised me to give her bonjela at a couple of weeks old, but i am so glad i did! No wonder she was always crying and theres me thinking i was doing something wrong! xx


----------



## kimberleyrobx

lhancock90 said:


> They can be born with teeth :)

My OH's brother was born with his first two bottom teeth xx


----------



## lemongrass

It can also just be exploring with their mouths. My baby has been doing that for weeks so I'm guessing he isn't going to be getting teeth now. The drool runs onto his shirts!


----------



## lhancock90

kimberleyrobx said:


> lhancock90 said:
> 
> 
> They can be born with teeth :)
> 
> My OH's brother was born with his first two bottom teeth xxClick to expand...

It must be the funniest thing! xx


----------



## kimberleyrobx

lhancock90 said:


> kimberleyrobx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lhancock90 said:
> 
> 
> They can be born with teeth :)
> 
> My OH's brother was born with his first two bottom teeth xxClick to expand...
> 
> It must be the funniest thing! xxClick to expand...

I didnt get to see pictures or anything, but OH's mum told me that her youngest was born with the white stubs and she took him to the doctor and the doctor said 'impossible, not a chance, un heard of' well she was only to happy to take him back to same doctor and rub it in his face when his two teeth cut through at two weeks old :haha: xx


----------



## minties

Sounds to me that you have a baby! Hehe! I don't think those are really teething signs? Just sounds like normal behaviour for that age. Blowing raspberries etc. Drooling is something they look for here in baby health checks as a normal sign of development.


----------

